# /etc/init.d/amuld  - Kann nicht starten

## Blackburns_gentoo

Hi Leute,

Ich hab versucht den Amule deamon einzeln auf einem server ohne X zu starten, allerdings kommt beim Start folgender fehler:

```
Gabriel ~ # /etc/init.d/amuled start

 * Starting aMule Daemon ...

 * aMule daemon can't be started! Check logfile: /var/log/amuled.log      [ ok ]

Gabriel ~ #
```

Merkwürdigerweise  kann ich ihn allerdings normal beenden :

```
Gabriel ~ # /etc/init.d/amuled stop

 * Stopping aMule daemon -- please wait ...                               [ ok ]

Gabriel ~ #
```

Das er beim "/etc/init.d/amuled start" nicht richtig startet erkenne ich daher, das 1. beim manuellen amuled start also: "Gabriel ~ # amuled"

 keine Fehlermeldung kommt  das ein solcher Prozess schon lauft und 2. ich mit dem Windows amuleGUI nicht zugreifen kann.

Beim versuch "Gabriel ~ # amuled" ergibt sich folgendes:

```
Gabriel ~ # amuled

amuled: OnInit - starting timer

Initialising aMule

Checking if there is an instance already running...

No other instances are running.

ERROR: Warning Warning! You are running aMule as root.

Doing so is not recommended for security reasons,

and you are advised to run aMule as an normal

user instead.

--------------------------------------------------

Warning! You are running aMule as root.

Doing so is not recommended for security reasons,

and you are advised to run aMule as an normal

user instead.

--------------------------------------------------

Loading temp files from /mnt/amule/temp.

All PartFiles Loaded.

ListenSocket: Ok.

*** TCP socket (ECServer) listening on 0.0.0.0:4712

*** Server UDP socket (TCP+3) at 0.0.0.0:4665

*** TCP socket (TCP) listening on 0.0.0.0:4662

*** Client UDP socket (extended eMule) at 0.0.0.0:4672

Empty dir /mnt/amule/incoming/ shared

Invalid Kad tag; type=0xc2 name=0xffffff83

```

Dem nach solle der der server auch laufen.  Was auch klappt ! ich kan unter Windows mit Amulegui auf  amuled zugreifen. aber warum klappt das nicht als init.d script ???

Was mich an der sache richtig nervt, ist das logfile : /var/log/amuled.log, weil dieses bleibt dauernd leer.

Kennt das jemand?  ein Fehler der mich auf ein leeres Logfile verweist ist nicht sehr hilfreich.

Überigens beim amuleweb, das exakt gleiche.  und wider kein Log file.

```
Gabriel ~ # /etc/init.d/amuleweb start

 * Starting aMule WebServer ...

 * aMule daemon can't be started! Check logfile: /var/log/amuled.log      [ ok ]

Gabriel ~ #
```

Aber auch das, wen ich es ohne Init.d start funktioniert es !

Allerdings verabschiedet sich hier der webserver dauernd beim zugriff:

```
This is amuleweb 2.1.3

Creating client...

Succeeded! Connection established to aMule 2.1.3

--------------------------------------

|          aMule Web Server          |

--------------------------------------

Use 'Help' for command list

Web Server: Started

aMuleweb$

WSThread: Thread started

WSThread: created socket listening on :1025

WCThread: Started a new WCThread

Processing request [original]:

No session opened - will request login

Session created - requesting login

Session is not logged and request have no password

Processing request [redirected]: login.php

WCThread: exited [WebSocket closed]

WCThread: Started a new WCThread

Session ok, not logged in

WCThread: exited [WebSocket closed]

WCThread: Started a new WCThread

Processing request [original]:

Session ok, not logged in

Checking password

Password ok

Processing request [redirected]: index.html

WCThread: exited [WebSocket closed]

WCThread: Started a new WCThread

WCThread: Started a new WCThread

........ [ Lang immer genau das gleiche] .......

WCThread: exited [WebSocket closed]

Session ok, logged in

WCThread: exited [WebSocket closed]

WCThread: Started a new WCThread

Processing request [original]: amuleweb-main-kad.php

Session ok, logged in

Processing request [redirected]: amuleweb-main-kad.php

WCThread: exited [WebSocket closed]

WCThread: Started a new WCThread

Session ok, logged in

09:10:52: Error: can't open file '/usr/local/share/amule/webserver/php-default/amule_stats_kad.png' (error 2: No such file or directory)

CFileImage: failed to open /usr/local/share/amule/webserver/php-default/amule_stats_kad.png

Segmentation fault
```

oder einfach im vergleich auf einem Bild:

[IMG]http://img468.imageshack.us/img468/7104/79764561sv3.th.jpg[/IMG]

Kennt wer das problem ?? - ich versteh das nicht  :Sad: 

Grüsse

Black

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

ich versteh das nicht, ich hab versucht die fehlende Dateien zu ersetzen  aber dauernd kommen  mehr  Bilder die fehlen. Insbesonere bei den web Statistiken.

Wen ich versucht das ganze Verzeichnis zu ersetzen fangt es wider von vorne an ,  das kanns ja wohl nicht sein oder  ? Giebt es ein anderes Webinterface als das was standart beim amule dabei ist ??

Hat jemandt anders auch solch ein problem ??

-> überigens zus$tzlich zum immernoch bestehenenden init.d  problem.

Gruss

Black

----------

## modemlamer

versuch mal die /etc/conf.d/amuled

zu editieren

da wird sicherlich p2p als user eingetragen sein ... und der user p2p wird das teil noch nicht starten duerfen

----------

